# THE BIG JUICE SALE - SIR VAPE



## Sir Vape (7/12/18)

It's that time of year again and our end of year BIG JUICE SALE is bigger than ever!!!




Hop on over to our site and check out what's going down 

https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/the-big-juice-sale

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (7/12/18)

Great sales @Sir Vape !

For the tobacco fans:
I spotted Rogue Reserve by HHA for R80
https://www.sirvape.co.za/collectio...oducts/copy-of-rogue-reserve-by-hha-batch-003


----------

